# Zoom Zoom Zoom



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It used to be funny, but now its on in every fucking ad break i see!!!!!

FUCK OFF MAZDA!!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not funny - never was funny - poor you to find even remotely funny - but agreed - Feckin' Annoying.....it will just enourage more fecking useless peopel fecking carries.....grrrrrrrrrr........if u need to carry 2 kids and shopping buy a fecking van......and fuck off......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh........PMT.......don't watch so much TV.....it won't annoy you then


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The Mazda2 advert which is on at the moment is so feckin annoying.................especially the twat driving the bugger. [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

Is it just me or does anyone else get the urge to give him a severe kicking. ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

went to the piccies at the weekend and that saab advert is at least as annoying especially as they keep repeating bits of it after they've shown it


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> It used to be funny, but now its on in every fucking ad break i see!!!!!
> 
> FUCK OFF MAZDA!!!


You find constant repetition of annoying catchprashes in a public medium annoying do you? Interesting......


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

That goes for fecking VAV VAV VOOM.... What is it... Its play on English Language spoken with an annoying French accent by a greedy fecking french twat ....

(Good footie player though)


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Mazda advert is shite, but anyone not totally engrossed by the new honda advert is not right.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

> It used to be funny, but now its on in every fucking ad break i see!!!!!
> 
> FUCK OFF MAZDA!!!


For once I agree with you. But for me its never been funny.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

ahhhh, so you two do have something in common.

However, will you recommend him to your mates for financial advice?......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can I be the first to get pissed off with the Accord ad? .

Seen it half a dozen times; heard about the 602 takes to make it and the Â£1m spend; no longer impressed, informed, entertained nor swayed to drive one.

SO SOD OFF HONDA

Plus it punctuated the GP coverage - and I get angry with ITV advertising during Grand Prix. The vendors are fucking stupid to think that whilst the ardent viewer is dragged away from the action (or lack thereof ), that the distracting advertising message will have a positive effect on buyer behaviour.

Even my own company does it. Sigh.


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes, you can be the first...

Gotta agree though, ads during the gp really piss me off.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Can I be the first to get pissed off with the Accord ad? Â .
> 
> Seen it half a dozen times; heard about the 602 takes to make it and the Â£1m spend; no longer impressed, informed, entertained nor swayed to drive one.


??? I assummed it was 99% computer animated. Are you suggesting that this was actually really setup? Surely not!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ??? I assummed it was 99% computer animated. Are you suggesting that this was actually really setup? Surely not! Â


'tis true. It's all laboriously pukka, albeit heavy edited. And i'm not even remotely tempted by one :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just found this whilst on another forum 



> Taken from Daily Record
> 
> TAKE 606 Apr 14 2003
> Now that's a real motion picture
> ...


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Don't believe it - it was CGI big time. Take the metal cylinder rolling along the plank into the window. Look at the window!!! How does a plank suspend itself through glass??!! Not to mention the tyres rolling uphill (kinetic energy it great but not that great)

I love the advert and think its an all time great 8) Just wish I had DVD'd the full length one :-[ Same Audi didn't put their car on the ramp at the end!

SBJ


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Not to mention the tyres rolling uphill (kinetic energy it great but not that great)


They put weights in the tyres to allow them to "bounce" uphill.........


----------

